# Sex while pregnant with twins



## addie25

I have been afraid to try it while pregnant. I guess I am afraid I will have a m/c or something will go wrong. Are we able to when pregnant with multiples and has anything gone wrong bc of it?? Thanks for your responses.


----------



## wondertwins

Unless your doctor has placed you on bed rest, it is perfectly safe. My advice: if you're feeling up to it, do it now and do it as often as you can! :haha: Because once you hit about 20 weeks, it will seem physically impossible. :wacko:


----------



## Debbie82

As far as know it's fine. I've had sex since pg and no probs, I just found it a bit weird cos I knew I had 2 babies in there:blush:

I think you just need to do what feels right, I'm already getting quite achey and sore so doubt I'll be able to manage much longer anyway.


----------



## addie25

LOL I know. I think my DH is scared as well he doesn't want to hurt me or the babies. I have to just do it so I see it is nothing to be scared of. :thumbup:


----------



## apple84

We did up until 20/24 weeks and then it became too uncomfortable for me. I told my Dh we could try again if he wants, but he's scared of inducing labour, since that's what broke my water last time. I told him that it's probably fine because we had sex the whole way through my last pregnancy and my water didn't break until 38 weeks, but honestly I'm ok getting out of it. I'm just not into it right now. Especially because I can't lay on my back.


----------



## Alwilan

I would enjoy it while you can. There is no way I could do it now, mainly because of my size, but also because of the twins positions, where I know that one of them would be kicking me constantly. To be honest I wouldn't really enjoy it now and am looking forward to bump free sex in a couple of months instead. :flower:


----------



## addie25

I really don't want to have sex to be honest I am very scared and DH is not pushing the topic at all he is such a great guy. I just feel badly tho. I don't want to go a year without having sex you know. The 9 months of pregnancy then recovery after pregnancy. That would be ridiculous so I am going to try it and see how I feel and I feel ok then we can do it again if not my DH has no issue holding off. I can tell he is scared to hurt me or the babies.


----------



## Cuffy

I was dtd ok just used condoms til 34 weeks and had just dtd the night my waters went (37+2/36+5)


----------



## addie25

Do you think at 14 weeks sex can break my water??


----------



## red mom2b

Cuffy said:


> I was dtd ok just used condoms til 34 weeks and had just dtd the night my waters went (37+2/36+5)

Is the condom thing a personal choice or are we supposed to use one for some reason? I read do not blow into the woman down there (not that it ever crossed my mind), but is there more I should know?

We tried to dtd a few days ago, but I got a contraction (my 1st) and freaked out which stopped everything. I also read contractions are okay as long as they stop an hour after the sex, but I just don't think it's worth the risk. 

Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## niki_nichole

Seriously hunny do it while you can...I wish I could make love with dh right now! Its been so long ( like a few months) that we tried it a week ago and besides the fact that it was uncomfortable because of my belly I was kind of "tight" which made it more uncomfy. TMI? Maybe but that was my experience :blush:


----------



## addie25

I know I really want to bc I miss my DH I'm just scared. He is scared as well tho we spoke about it last night. I think our solution is just doing it the day be4 my doctors appointment so we feel secure in the fact that babies and I will be check out the day after. :thumbup:


----------



## fuzzylu

we didnt have sex in early pregnancy but mainly because i felt so sick that kind of movement was never going to happen. but later on we did, not as much as pre pregnancy but still managed it sometimes. thats how i got labour started in the end (was desprate to get them out)


----------



## addie25

Did u girls deliver vaginally? My doctor said I'd they are in a good position we can try but I would have to be in an operating room just to be safe if the 2nd baby didnt want to come out. The idea of having one vaginal and one c-section doesn't interest me tho but that is a possibility if I try naturally.


----------



## MissMonty

I was really sick for the first 16 weeks and had two lots of spotting so was really worried about having sex before 20 weeks, we've tried several times since then but I'm getting really big and it didn't go too well, actually last time we tried we both ended up laughing so much at how awkward it was :haha: so now we have lots of naked cuddles instead xx


----------



## Cuffy

red mom2b said:


> Cuffy said:
> 
> 
> I was dtd ok just used condoms til 34 weeks and had just dtd the night my waters went (37+2/36+5)
> 
> Is the condom thing a personal choice or are we supposed to use one for some reason? I read do not blow into the woman down there (not that it ever crossed my mind), but is there more I should know?
> 
> We tried to dtd a few days ago, but I got a contraction (my 1st) and freaked out which stopped everything. I also read contractions are okay as long as they stop an hour after the sex, but I just don't think it's worth the risk.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone?Click to expand...

Mine was my paranoia and because sperm can encourage labour if your body is likely to go. I went through so much to have my two I have been a bit beyond obsessed!


----------



## loz13

MissMonty said:


> I was really sick for the first 16 weeks and had two lots of spotting so was really worried about having sex before 20 weeks,

I was the same - we just did the other stuff instead :blush: We felt that it had taken us so long we didn't want anything to go wrong plus it was just uncomfy! We just hit it after the girls arrived.

TBH I'm the same with this pregnancy - I don't think my body is producing the correct horny hormones - I'd rather have a lie down and bar of chocolate :haha:


----------



## addie25

I want to try it but we had experienced so much heart ache in the past year that I just am scared to cause a problem. These girls are healthy and doing well and I just don't want to has sex. With that said I'm scared that it will harm our relationship bc if u don't have sex for the 9 months of pregnancy then it turns into a year bc u can't for a couple months after the babies are born. My DH doesn't ask to have sex he's a bit scared as well and our relationship is great but I am just nervous no sex for that long is an issue.


----------



## Wish

Congratulations on your pregnancy Hun. 
I would say go for it provided if you are healthy and fit otherwise. :thumbup:
It didn't harm me through out my pregnancy:blush: (we completely stopped when i reached 7 months) and with that said i was actually never got that big and had it once or may be twice a month:blush::blush:. My babies were 6 and 6 and half respectively and were delivered via a partial emergency c section at 37 week spot on. 
It's difficult once you cross 5 months but not impossible. I believe you should do it only for your personal happiness and satisfaction, having it done for any other reason wouldn't be justice to your mind or body. Your husband's understanding and loving towards you and he knows the changes you are going through right now so take everything easy and do what suits your mind and heart. 
I don't see any harm tbh so relax, stop thinking too much and enjoy yourself.
All the best Hun. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thanks I will see how i feel. I've had cramping very dull cramping for 2 hours now so I'm uncomfortable but I think it's just my belly stretching to make room for babies. I just never really feel up to do it. Maybe one day soon I will be.


----------



## addie25

6 pounds each that is amazing :thumbup: I hope my girls are a good size.


----------



## ahbon

I had a lot of bleeding before 12wks and then we were so worried after wanting these babies so much so we didnt' dare - him stroking and hugging the bump was gorgeous though :)


----------



## addie25

Totally understand. My DH said yesterday he is a bit nervous 2 so not sure if we will. I love when they do that!! Yesterday my DH kissed me all over the belly because he doesn't know where they are in there and then was talking to them :cloud9:


----------



## Mom.to.Many

OK, I am just gonna say it... I have been a total HORNDOG this pregnancy and consider it to be nature's cruel joke since I am too big to do anything about it. LOL

I could count how many times I had sex during my pregnancy with my daughter. I was super sick in the 1st trimester, then it got weird after that... I did not "feel" sexual by any means. I explained to my hubby and gave him a free porn pass "just this once" but he never used it (as far as I know). I also had an awful delivery which made sex after birth feel like losing my virginity again... something I didn't even want to feel the first time. Needless to say we went a loooong time without sex and I didn't miss it one bit.

But this time around I look like an elephant charging my husband across the room and the poor guy still considers me beautiful. He politely asked that we stop around 27 weeks because I seemed "fragile" to him... whatever. :roll:

I say listen to your body, go with the flow, but don't be offended if it freaks the hubby out a little... I know men are supposed to consider us Goddess' during this time of our lives, but honestly... how sexy can we really be when we are bitching from the couch, eating everything in sight, crying without warning and sticking our swollen, purple feet and Wooly Mammoth legs in their faces so they can rub them?

Keepin' it real, girl... keepin' it real.


----------



## addie25

Ahahahahahahah I am laughing so hard thinking of an imGe of a huge pregnant person charging at her husband!!! I think when I get huge I will put on some huge sexy outfit and charge!!!!!

A couple nights ago for the first time I wanted to and my husbands face got this odd look on it like he was so scared. He said he didn't want to hurt the babies and he is 2 scared to have sex. We still ermmm had fun but didn't have sex. I think he is more scared then me so doubt we will have sex but doesn't mean we can't still enjoy each other.


----------

